# almirante calling = eggs



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

just some happy little frogs! (well i know thats disputable if a calling frog is happy, but dont rain on my parade)
this





equals this


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

where is the frog?


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

Ah there the eggs are!


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

sorry youtube is taking sweet time on approving the vid of a calling frog ahahah


----------



## Bonobo (Jun 7, 2009)

Nice vid! Love the call pum's make..

I'm pretty new to the hobby (1+ year), and only own a few frogs.. never heard any calls.
Well, I was lucky enough to pick up a male basti at a recent show.. and man, that thing doesn't shut up! hehe I don't mind tho..


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

Bonobo said:


> Nice vid! Love the call pum's make..
> 
> I'm pretty new to the hobby (1+ year), and only own a few frogs.. never heard any calls.
> Well, I was lucky enough to pick up a male basti at a recent show.. and man, that thing doesn't shut up! hehe I don't mind tho..


lucky you! i have a female i am dying to find a mate for


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

UPDATE!!!!! two tads i know of









tadpole on the left and three eggs for dinner!!!
(i know it looks like one of those ultra sounds that proud fathers cary around that you just cant quite see)


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

Congratulation on your success with them! Love the shot of the tad going for a ride! Hope they are good parents for you.


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

update, well the tad that i was able to watch in the brom has now disappeared, and in its place are nematodes  everywhere i have read state these are harmeless. so i assume that they are there after a failed tad? IDK but very disapointed is all. i think that even the frogs are disapointed as calling has subsided a bit. i read that it is almost impossible to remove them, but any suggestions to better my success are appriciated.


----------



## Hoodsquirrel (Jul 28, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

I have almost nil experience with the tiny frogs, but I have read that some people do away with broms altogether and replace them with film canisters so that eggs/tads can be easily removed from the viv.


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

i was doing some night time flash lighting in the vivs when i saw a little red face through the foggy glass looking at me from a brom leaf near the center of the brom. after taking a second look i thought it was my male covered in slime.. but then i realized it was WAY too small.... then it was gone. i realized it was an almost froglet peaking its head out working on its lungs. YES!!! hopefully hes healthy!


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

well now that i read the post i put up on 7/26 and seeing the little guy today i realize that there is a timeline issue! so i saw developed front legs, clearly sitting out of the water (by a good bit) but i couldnt see where the tail has been absorbed or what stage it was at? all i know is that in 30 days i SERIOUSLY doubt that he was from this clutch on 7/26? so that propose a question... Did my pair mate while they had a tad in the water???? also i should add they we only added to the tank on 7/15

(sorry i know it was like taking a picture of big foot, he is the orange red dot on the bottom left side)


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

Oh!!!! It's a full grown froglet making big jumps from the middle of the leaf back to the center1.5 to 2"... He looks just like the male!


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)




----------

